# Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s



## conny030 (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
hoffe mir kann jemand meineverwirrenden Fragen beantworten. 
Ich habe einen Teich ca. 8m lang  und 3m breit( den Teich hatte meine Schwiegermama vor Jahren angelegt,ohne eine Ahnung davon zu haben),mit zwei mittlerweile großen Koi´s sind zwischen 5jahre und 7 jahre. Und ansonsten kleine Koi´s und Goldfische. Wir haben letzes Jahr festgestellt das der Teich eindeutig zu klein geworden ist.Das heißt dieses Jahr müssen wir Ihn definiv größer machen. Soviel zu diesen Thema,und nun weiter : Verganges Jahr musste ich meinen Rotti einschläfern lassen, der zwar nicht ins Wasser gegangen ist,aber sich sehr gut mit dem großen Koi verstanden hat(der Koi kam immer an den Rand und sprang ganz wild rum und schlug mit der Flosse wenn der Rotti kam und ab und zu gab es mal ein küsschen ), nun habe ich zwei neue Rottis (3,5 monate alt) ,die totale Wasserratten sind und auch zur jetzigen Jahreszeit ins den Teich springen. Bis jetzt haben die Fische es gut verkraftet. Nun kam mir die Idee einen Schwimmteich für meine kleinen zu bauen und gleichzeitig als Teich für die Fische zu benutzen.  Nun meine Frage:

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Fische dies auf Dauer verkraften oder ist es zu stressig? 

Ich hoffe ihr habt es verstanden was ich versucht habe zu erklären.

danke im voraus.


----------



## conny030 (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

nachtrag: der Rotti mochte kein Leitungswasser und trank immer aus dem Teich, deswegen die Geschichte mit dem Koi....


----------



## katja (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

hallo conny und :willkommen in unserem schönen forum!  

ich finde es ja eine nette idee, dass du an deine vierbeiner denkst, aber den kois würde das auf dauer sicher nicht gefallen.....

vor allem bei dieser jahreszeit sind sie doch fast nur am rumdümpeln, haben ihren stoffwechsel runtergefahren und brauchen ihre ungestörtheit. wenn da auf einmal 2 hunde reinplanschen und für aufruhr sorgen, werden die kois natürlich aufgeschreckt, was wohl auch schon mal zum tod führen kann! :shock  ich denke mal, du hast bis jetzt glück gehabt, dass es noch keinen verlust gab 

wie findest du denn die lösung, den nachwuchs abzugeben und statt einer vergrößerung einen zweiten, kleineren teich für die rottis anzulegen?
so  (die fertigen bilder sind auf den hinteren seiten) könnte ich mir das vorstellen  
natürlich müsstest du den wauzis dann noch beibringen, welches "ihr" teich ist, aber darauf wirds nicht ankommen, mit 3,5 monaten müssen sie ja noch *alles* lernen!


----------



## HKL (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Moin!
Ich glaube auch nicht das es für die Kois das Wahre ist. Vor allem jetzt. Ich stehe selbst vor einem ähnlichen Problem: Wir haben seit knapp 4 Wochen einen 14 Monate alten Labrador-Rüden. Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Rasse ohnehin sehr gern ins Wasser geht: Dieser war in seinem früheren Leben eine Ente! Elbe und Seeve sind bereits sein Revier. Von meinem Teich konnte ich ihn bisher noch fernhalten. Den Platz für einen zusätzlichen Labbi-Schwimmteich haben wir nicht. Er bekommt im Frühjahr ein Planschbecken aus Teichfolien-Resten gebaut und um den Teich kommt erst einmal ein ca. 1 Meter hoher Zaun bis er es gelernt hat.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## conny030 (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Danke für die Antworten,
nur jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.:shock 
Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen Koiexperten gefragt,und der meinte,wenn sie genügend rückzugsmöglichkeiten haben ist das Schwimmen mit den Koi´s kein Problem,solange die Sonnencreme draussen bleibt . Was ist den nun richtig? Ich möchte meine Fische nicht auf Spiel setzen. Auch experten können sich mal irren....
Hat den irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht?


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Hallo Conny.

Auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Natürlich ist das Schwimmen (von Mensch und evtl. auch Hund) mit den Koi im Sommer kein Problem. Da sind die Fische "wach" und voll im Stoffwechsel. Ihr Immunsystem läuft ebenfalls auf Hochtouren, sodass kleinere Verletzungen (Krallen der Rotweiler, scharfkantige Steine bei der Flucht) besser verheilen als bei unter 10°C Wassertemperatur.
Da Fische wechselwarme Tiere sind, können sie im Winter eben nicht andauernd zu "Hochleistungen" ala Flucht/Verstecken usw. gebracht werden, ohne dabei auf Dauer Schaden zu nehmen. 
Was die allein dafür an Energie verbrauchen.... Im Frühjahr leiden sie dann mit etwas Pech an Energiemangel und gehen hopps. 

Wenn Du die Rottis abhalten kannst, von Spätherbst bis Frühjahr in den Teich zu gehen, sehe ich weniger Probleme.
Nur sollten die Hunde auch lernen, nicht ins Wasser zu machen... hab das schon öfters gesehen. 

Wenn Du den Teich "hundekrallensicher" bauen willst, empfehle ich auf der Folie entweder Ufermatten, 1000g Vlies oder Verbundmatten mit Mörtel. 
Kannst ja mal bei der Firma Naturagart in den Shop schauen.
Ganz billig wird das auf jeden Fall nicht.. aber besser als eine kaputte Folie.


----------



## conny030 (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Danke Annett,
auf einen höheren Kostenfaktor habe ich mich mittlerweile eingestellt(dachte eigentlich das es ganz easy wird). Die Idee mit den Ufermatten ist nicht schlecht. Brauche soviele Tips wie möglich. Hatte mir schon viele gedanken gemacht, wie ich den Teich am besten baue, doch nun stehe ich wieder am Anfang und weiß nicht mehr wie ich das am Besten anstellen soll.Also ich denke (hoffe) mal das meine wuffis da nicht reinmachen werden. 

viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Redlisch (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Hallo Conny,
du solltest auf jeden Fall bis 1m Tiefe noch Vlies auf die Folie legen, so kann die Folie nicht durch die Krallen kaputt gehen (gerade beim Ein/Aussteigen).

Ich habe das auch so gemacht. Zusätzlich habe ich noch Ufermatten auf das Flies gelegt, damit man das Vlies nicht sieht... und nun gehen die beiden nicht in den Teich ... obwohl sie sonst in jeden Bach/Fluß springen ...


Axel


----------



## günter-w (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich für Hunde und Koi´s*

Hallo Conny,
Willkommen im Forum. Im Grund genommen spricht nichts gegen Hund und Koi im Schwimmteich. Nur sollten einige Regeln beachtet werden. Ganz wichtig nur das Baden erlauben wenn die Fische wieder aktiv sind am besten wenn man selbst rein geht. Einen speziellen Eingang für die Vierbeiner das schont den Uferbereich. Unseren Golden Retriever habe ich das auch beigebracht ist am Anfang viel Arbeit aber es lohnt sich. Ich habe ihn mit verschieden Halsbändern trainiert. Lederhalsband bedeutete Badeverbot, Nylonzuggeschirr war so zusagen der Badeanzug das hat prima funktioniert.
 Viel Erfolg für dein Vorhaben


----------

